# Band cutting jig



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I couldn't find the thread where this https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32868737687.html?pid=808_0000_0201&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32868737687&aff_trace_key=09a7d7e11aaa485897e6daa2c53a8985-1538711270379-07881-VnYZvQVf&aff_short_key=VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=msite is mentioned, so I will ask here. 
How thick is the edge of the ruler? I want to see if my rotary cutter will have enough clearance.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey mate I just received mine today and I'm fairly sure it's around 10mm max but I can measure it tomorrow if you like

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ukprelude said:


> Hey mate I just received mine today and I'm fairly sure it's around 10mm max but I can measure it tomorrow if you like
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, please do measure. I suspect my rotary cutter won't.....cut it ????


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

60mm cutter blade size needed


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

bcuyle said:


> 60mm cutter blade size needed


Damn. I have to get a new cutter then.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> I couldn't find the thread where this https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32868737687.html?pid=808_0000_0201&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32868737687&aff_trace_key=09a7d7e11aaa485897e6daa2c53a8985-1538711270379-07881-VnYZvQVf&aff_short_key=VnYZvQVf&aff_platform=msite is mentioned, so I will ask here.
> How thick is the edge of the ruler? I want to see if my rotary cutter will have enough clearance.


Yup, you'll need the rotary cutter with the bigger blades.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Noooooo man I haven't used mine yet and I've just checked my 45mm cutter against it and it's wayyyy too short to use. Thanks for bringing this up and you guys are right, 60mm cutters min

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Can you measure the height of the rulers edge? I may be able to diy a solution.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> Can you measure the height of the rulers edge? I may be able to diy a solution.


Here you go. Mine measures 9mm. I have two rotary cutters a 45mm and a 60mm and the 60mm cutter is the one that fits. Works superbly with it because the straight flat side promotes accurate square cuts. Not sure if DIY modifications will maintain this but it's your ruler. Also, when you receive it, you would want to pick off the rubber sticker that stands up a little proud. Once you do that you will be able to use either side of the ruler and this comes in handy when you are cutting tapers. You can just flip the ruler over and cut a corresponding taper down a different direction. If you are thinking to just shave down one side you may mess-up this potential feature. Besides, don't forget the ruler's body is also 9mm and the entire thing will sit at 9mm thickness once you set it down and I find this allows for a very stable usage. For me, it would be easier to go to the store and pick up a 60mm rotary cutter... but again, it's your ruler and you may have a good idea to do something I haven't thought of... Good luck with it!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Don't worry, I won't modify the ruler. I will modify the cutter


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

skropi said:


> Don't worry, I won't modify the ruler. I will modify the cutter


Super! You can do that


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I modified my 45mm cutter by reducing the diameter of the disc that holds the blade on.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ash said:


> I modified my 45mm cutter by reducing the diameter of the disc that holds the blade on.


Exactly what I had in mind! 
How do you all get on with this jig? Is it as useful as it seems to be?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Maybe it's the design of my 45mm cutter but I have had this adjustable ruler for some time now and what few times I have used it I used a 45mm rotary cutter. Maybe some work and some don't. I don't use these much at all as I have 4 different size batch cutting plates that have thus far covered all my needs.

If you can get by with some fairly narrow tapers and want batch cutting plates at a steal of a deal (under $8 each) I recommend buying these in both sizes. Shipping time expect 4 weeks to the USA. Quality is equal to the batch cutting plate from Dankung and from my experience with Dankung shipping to the USA will arrive just as fast.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Rubber-Band-Cutting-Ruler-Line-Flat-Catapult-Hunting-Tools-Accessories/32911085016.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7a574c4dUU3Dql

20mm X 10mm X 23CM

18mm X 9mm X 23CM

If you need a larger taper you can get one only from the sizes stocked by Dankung which are:

23mm X 13mm X 25CM

22mm X 12mm X 25CM

20mm X 12mm X 25CM (My Favorite)

20mm X 10mm X 25CM

19mm X 11mm X 25CM

18mm X 12mm X 25CM

18mm X 10mm X 25CM

If you buy one from Dankung it will be $24USD with standard shipping and you also need to click on the Description tab, copy and paste your size choice in the order comments box. Not a bad deal at all.

https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/flatband-batch-maker_2221?line_item_id=76064

I paid and extra fee to Dankung for expedited shipping and mine took three weeks with expedited shipping.

Folks in the UK most probably get things faster but some don't seem to get the geography factor of the UK being about 2,700 miles closer to China than me being a big part of that slower shipping experience.

It seems when I'm honest about how long it takes me to get something from Dankung, there is generally someone in the UK that feels some obligation to challenge my shipping time claim but in most cases I expect they lack the insight to realize the distance difference before placing their foots in their mouths.

Above note is not meant to offend the overwhelming majority of folks in the UK that CAN take the distance difference into account.

I have placed 17 orders with Dankung totaling almost $1,300USD in just under the last two years so I do have some experience in their average shipping time to me.

I still buy from Dankung but only things that I can't find the exact item at a ridiculously lower price someplace else.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Can you measure the height of the rulers edge? I may be able to diy a solution.
> ...


"Also, when you receive it, you would want to pick off the rubber sticker that stands up a little proud."

Perfect advise!!!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

@Fiveshooter
I do like those templates, but I am still not sure of the taper I will need when I switch to 0.7mm latex thickness. Most probably something close to 20/15. Gzk offers the same templates/jigs, with the option to customise the taper exactly!


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

skropi said:


> @Fiveshooter
> I do like those templates, but I am still not sure of the taper I will need when I switch to 0.7mm latex thickness. Most probably something close to 20/15. Gzk offers the same templates/jigs, with the option to customise the taper exactly!


This ruler works with a 60mm blade only.

i sell it at Amazon.com at a price of 17$ with next day delivery option. for the template, it is also available from Amazon. You can get your money easily refunded in case of problem.

https://www.amazon.com/GM-BW-Bands-Premium-Replacement-Competition/dp/B07DV8KG5Z/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1539985731&sr=8-8&keywords=slingshot%2Bflat%2Brubber%2Bbands&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/GM-BW-Ruler-Ideal-Professional-Shooting-Trapezoids/dp/B07HMHC3PJ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1539985987&sr=8-2&keywords=slingshot+flat+bands+ruler


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> @Fiveshooter
> I do like those templates, but I am still not sure of the taper I will need when I switch to 0.7mm latex thickness. Most probably something close to 20/15. Gzk offers the same templates/jigs, with the option to customise the taper exactly!


If you start with a 20mm X 12mm X 25cm and cut the excess from the narrow end you will be right around 20mm X 15mm to 16mm for your usable length. Cutting excess is a waste of material so if you want to get the most out of your elastic dollars, ordering one at the cut length you need at 20mm X 15mm is the way to go. It's the direction Hippy went and I know he gets far less waste than I do.

We probably end up with an almost identical taper once I shorten mine to my active band length but Hippy would have almost no waste.

I don't much mind the wast by starting with a longer strip as it also give me the opportunity to cut the extra length from the wider end with elastics over .8mm.

I almost never use anything under .65mm or over .8mm. I do have quite a bit of die cut strips in 20mm X 12mm X 25cm in full 1mm thickness. I tried these by cutting the excess from the narrow end but they make me shake too much so now I cut the excess from the wider end as it's much more manageable. Ether way it is still overkill for 10 meter target shooting in my hands. It could be useful for hunting but all that extra power is wasted if you don't get the accuracy you need to head whack your prey.

I have no doubt there are many shooters that could use the full 1mm taper strips with superb accuracy but at least for now I am not one of them.

To shorten this, I believe 20mm X 15mm in your correct length is ideal for .7mm elastic so a custom size from GZK is an excellent way to go.

One of mine is from GZK but it is the standard 20mm X 12mm X 25cm that I can buy die cut Chinese strips at. I bout the same exact taper from Dankung as well.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter, what if instead of cutting the excess after you use the full template, you simply cut a strip that's the correct length from the get go? If the wide side goes to the 20mm mark, I think the narrow one would be near 15mm. You would just not fill up the template. 
Do you think that's possible?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Fiveshooter, what if instead of cutting the excess after you use the full template, you simply cut a strip that's the correct length from the get go? If the wide side goes to the 20mm mark, I think the narrow one would be near 15mm. You would just not fill up the template.
> Do you think that's possible?


Nope, it won't work that way. You have to cut the strip square at the full 25cm length (If that is the size template you have) and align each end of that sheet with the 25cm line on each end. Otherwise every other band strip will have a different taper. You have to use a sheet of the roll equal to the length the cutting template was made to. That is why if you want shorter strips your template length must be designed and cut for shorter lengths and you can use a shorter sheet.

I have two smaller size taper band batch plates at 23CM length and I have to start with a square cut sheet at 23cm for those.

If you know your length you may be better off buying a narrower model than GZK sells because the typical rolls of elastic are not wide enough to benefit from the extra wide model GZK sells. Wu Jim makes a narrower one in any taper and length you want that would be more suited to the readily available roll widths. You can find it here but you must leave the size wanted in a message on his Facebook page. He links you there from the product page. The one in the listing has a set cut length of 19CM but he will make whatever length you want.

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=13781719305e4fcbb6617f1aa6430363


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi,

BTW, I just ordered a pair of the batch cutting plates from Wu Jim both at 20mm X 12mm X 20cm so I can still get the taper I want without much material waste.

They are actually on sale for the next few days and Wu Jim has thus far been pretty fast with shipping my orders. $18.70USD each for a custom size in a practical width isn't a bad deal at all. They will pay for themselves pretty fast. Just add whatever length you need for attaching the pouch plus whatever length you need to attach to your slingshot to you standard active band length and order at that length in the taper you want. I could get by with a bit shorter than 20cm but I like to give myself about an inch of material on the pouch tie side. That much is still a bit of waste but it makes things easier for me to work with. I'll probably end up with about 13mm on the narrow end after tying. That should be fine with .65mm through .8mm elastic for my usage. I expect I will use these shorter templates more often than any others once they arrive.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

skropi said:


> Exactly what I had in mind!
> How do you all get on with this jig? Is it as useful as it seems to be?


It's really good. I'm experimenting with tapers right now, so there's nothing better. No waste, no need to cut more than one pair at a time. Precise and repeatable.


----------

